# Are you going to the Cleveland Classic?



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I was thinking about taking a ride to Cleveland for the Crown Classic show on Friday. We're busy the rest of the weekend but I wanted to see all of the vendors there and of course the dogs. Anyone attending? I know that we have a lot of Ohio members and other members that aren't a far drive from the show.

If you're going, I'd love to meet some of you!

http://crownclassicdogshows.org/index.html


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I wish I knew sooner and I might have gone up... it's about 2.5 hours from me.... how far are you from Columbus? We should meet up sometime!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

bump

I think we're about 4 hours from Columbus and 2.5-3 hours from Cleveland. We're just north of Pittsburgh.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I wondered, too, if anyone was going to be there. It's about a twenty-minute drive for us.
We were thinking about stopping by there Saturday or Sunday. Not sure yet, though.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

just bumping again


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It's started! Today thru Sunday......


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I went last year and it was great. I LOVE the socks they sell there with all the dog stuff on them. If you go can you get me any contact info for any of them? Thanks!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I didn't end up going... but will go next year entered (hopefully) in the show with Gibbs... If I remember next year, I'll get you the info. lol


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I didn't end up going... but will go next year entered (hopefully) in the show with Gibbs... If I remember next year, I'll get you the info. lol


My plan too... though I've been saying "next year" for at least five years.....


----------

